# 55 gallon stocking ideas?



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am currently in the process of cycling a 55 gallon tank that I was planning on setting up for cichlids. I even went and bought an eheim 2217, but I honestly just decided that cichlids are not right for me, or at least not right now. 

Anyways, my ideal stocking would be a LARGE group of schooling fish, some bottom feeders, a smaller group of either schooling or shoaling fish, and one "centerpiece" fish. 

My only concern with "centerpiece" fishes is that they are usually a bit larger than the rest of the fish and if I stock something small like Rasboras or really small Tetras I can't have it trying to eat them. Maybe a fish with a tiny mouth? My biggest fish is a pearl gourami so I don't know much about the larger guys 

I would love any stocking suggestions.
Thanks.


*I had previously posted this in the wrong section.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Actually, Pearl Gouramis would make a real nice centerpiece for a 55. Harlequin Rasboras and some Cherry Barbs would go nice. Maybe some Kuhli Loaches for the bottom. This would make a great Asian themed tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm partial because I want some myself but maybe some dwarf neon rainbowfish as your smaller group of school/shoaling fish since they are a bit larger.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Rams might be nice for centerpiece because they are small, but bold and colorful. Cherry barbs are my fav schooling fish and go well with small tetras or pencilfish.
Good luck!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

What kind of water do you have hun? It would help if we knew the hardness and pH.

And not all cichlids are agressive. Have you ever read up on Neo Brevis?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

On way to fish store now to get the ph/gh/kh, etc levels.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay so the ph was around 8.4 ppm and the gh and kh were both around 3 degrees, whatever that means. This is straight out of the tap without prime.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

It means your water is very soft.
0-4 very soft
4-8 soft
8-12 medium hard
12-18 fairly hard
18-30 hard
30+ very hard

Do you have a water softener? 90% of people on here with numbers like that find that it's caused by a water softener, either theirs or the water company's. Finding the right fish can be tough with pH and hardness on different ends of the scale. Does anyone with those kind of numbers have good luck with a perticular breed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have soft water with gh and kh at 5 but ph is 7.8. I have not had any problems. My angels breed regularly. I keep mostly soft water and neutral water fish. 

8.4 is pretty high Ph but if you buy local fish I dont think you'll have much problem if you stick with soft/neutral water fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jeaninel said:


> I have soft water with gh and kh at 5 but ph is 7.8. I have not had any problems. My angels breed regularly. I keep mostly soft water and neutral water fish.
> 
> 8.4 is pretty high Ph but if you buy local fish I dont think you'll have much problem if you stick with soft/neutral water fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The guy that tested the water also said that he thinks the ph will go down naturally since I will be adding driftwood and also as the biological filter develops.


----------

